# سلسلة تعالوا نعرف...للفنان هانى راضى )



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

(سلسلة تعالوا نعرف للفنان هانى راضى )






​ 











*

يعقوب بن حلفى
*



​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

متابع


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> متابع


 
غدا بنعمة الرب نتابع


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*برثولماوس  الرسول  *








​ *تداوس الرسول



*  







​ *متى  الرسول  *








​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*متياس  الرسول  
*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*أندراوس   الرسول  
*
 



​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*فيلبس الرسول
*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*بطرس الرسول

*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*بولس الرسول*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*سمعان الرسول







*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*يوحنا الحبيب الرسول






*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*أخت العذراء مريم






*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعرف ماهو أول وعد من الله للبشر ؟*




*



*​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هو أول من تزوج  امرأتين  ؟ 

 



*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هو أكبر معمر عاش على الأرض ؟ *




*



*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعرف من هى أول أمرأة لُعنت فى  الكتاب   المقدس  ؟*







​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعرف من هم  الثلاثة  الذين صاموا  أربعين  يوماً؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هو أول رسول من  الاثنى  عشر صار  شهيداً  ؟*










​ 
​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعرف من أول أسرة عرفت  الموسيقى  ؟ 
*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعرف من هو أول شخص وضع  قوانين   للرهبنة  ؟ 


*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هو أول بابا  سكندرى  أسس مدرسة  لتعليم  البنات؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هو **أول أنسان أخطأ ؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هو أقل وأكثر  الباباوات   جلوساً  على  الكرسى  المرقسى ؟*




*



*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم ماهى أخر أية فى  الكتاب   المقدس  ؟*





*



*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعرف من هم أول من  أستعملوا  خاتم  الخطوبة  ؟ *



*



*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*الأكليروس*








​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*داود النبى *


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم ماهى  الفاكهة  التى كانت مفضلة عند قدماء المصريين ؟*




*



*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*الكنيسة  المعلقة  *




*



*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*ألفا  وأوميجا  *



*



*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم كم مرة ذكرت كلمة مصر فى  الكتاب   المقدس  ؟ *



*



*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هو أول من تزوج  امرأتين  ؟ *


​
*



*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*أعرف مهن هؤلاء ج1 *





*



*​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*أعرف مهن هؤلاء **ج2*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم ماهى الإية التى قالها السيد  المسيح  ولم تذكر فى أى أنجيل من الأناجيل الأربعة ؟*








​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعرف من هو الذى حلم  أحلاماً   وتحققت  ؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*الصليب*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*ما هو السنكسار؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هو الشخص الذى قتل ربع سكان  العالم  ؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم ما هى  البشارة  ؟*









​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هم  الهراقطة  الذين  حرمتهم   الكنيسة  فى  القرنين  4 -5  ؟ *


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*ل تعلم من هو مكتشف طريقة  القراءة   للعميان   "برايل"  ؟  *









​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم أن القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى جلس على الكرسى المرقسى 45 عام ؟*








​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*ماذا تعرف عن ليلة أبو  غالمسيس؟  *


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم أن ثمن يوسف لما بيع  كعبد كان 20 من الفضة ؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعرف ما هو  الأباركة  ؟ *


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعرف ما هو  الاسكيم  ؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*أولوجية*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*ل تعلم ان الوحيد الذى لم يأكل خبز فى  الكتاب   المقدس  هو يوحنا المعمدان ؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعرف معنى كلمة ملاك ؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم أن  الشيطان  كان من طغمة  الكاروبيم  ؟*










​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*أبروسفارين*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم أغلب  الأسماك  التى توجد فى  الأعماق  عمياء ؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هم  الثمانية  الذين  أقيموا  من الأموات؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*أيقونة *


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*أغابى*








​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*إسباديقون *










​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هم أشهر  القديسين   الفرسان  ؟ *


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم من هم  الزوجان  الذين جعلا  بيتهما  كنيسة؟*








​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*الفلك*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم لماذا نسجد امام  الهيكل  ؟ *


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم لماذ  لايقال   المجمع  ولا  الترحيم  فى قداس خميس العهد؟*







​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم أن أخطر عدو سيبطل هو الموت؟*








​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*الصاباؤوت*











​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*الدفنار*









​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*الترحيم*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*طافوس*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*جاثيليق*









​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*واطس*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*لماذا نمسك ستر  الهيكل   ونقبله  بخشوع ؟*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*التونية*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*هل تعلم أن داريوس الملك أمر  مضطراً   بألقاء   دانيال  فى جب الأسود؟*​ 










​ ​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*الطقس*​


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*الغاليلون*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*نيافة*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*أجبية*


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*الأنافورة   *


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*الشورية  *


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*لماذا عند الشكر نقبل باطن اليد  وظاهرها ؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مايو 2015)

مجموعة صور رائعة ومباركة
الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> مجموعة صور رائعة ومباركة
> الرب يباركك



ربنا يباركك ياغالي


----------

